# Austragungen in Vecktor Works 10?



## Schreiner (14. März 2004)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen. Habe auf Vector Works einen gebogenen Körper konstruiert ( zb eine gebogene Platte). Möchte mir nun gern die wahre Größe anzeigen lassen um evtl durch Plotten einen Schnittbogenplan zu bekommen. Wäre für eine Antwort echt dankbar, bin am verzweifeln.


----------



## tigerfisch (18. März 2004)

Maßstab auf 1:1 (Menü Seite - Maßstab),
Blattgröße anpassen, d. h.  alle gezeichneten Elemente innerhalb vom grauen Rand (Menü Seite - Blattgröße), 
-> plotten lassen, als VectorWorks-Datei oder z. B. als dxf (Menü Ablage - Export - dxf)


----------



## Schreiner (18. März 2004)

Danke Tigerfisch

habe mich aber leider ungenau Ausgedrückt. Meinte eher Abwicklungen von
Körpern. Habe aber inzwischen schon die Information bekommen, daß dafür Vector Works nicht geeignet ist da es eher auf 2D ausgelegt ist. Höchstens vieleicht mit dem Maschinenbautool.


----------

